

Ask HN: Who do you use to register domains? And for hosting? - kertof

GoDaddy, Namecheap, hostgator?<p>I always hear of &quot;Never us X, it&#x27;s the worst&quot;, but was wondering, pro&#x27;s and con&#x27;s for each one?<p>And do you host with the same company? Or is your hosting plan different? Hosting a static or dynamic site are of course very different scenarios.
======
ASquare
Godaddy for Domains & web hosting. They're cheap (may not be the cheapest but
at some level you get what you pay for) and painless.

They try to upsell you a lot via email and (sometimes) when you talk to them
but all of that's easy to ignore.

Our main need was ease of setup & use.

Ultimately, they're just what we started with and so far they've given us no
performance/support/technical reason to look elsewhere.

------
mindcrime
I use a combination of GoDaddy and Gandi.net for registration (and I may have
one really old domain still hanging around that's with Register.com, not
sure).

Hosting is Rackspace, mainly due to their acquisition of Slicehost. I thought
we might move once the acquisition went through, but so far Rackspace has been
fine, and I'm not in any particular hurry to leave, even though I expect we
could find cheaper services if we put some effort in.

